# Hilfe der Teich ist voll von Kaulquappen



## bagger (24. Apr. 2009)

Die ganzen Teichränder sind dieses Jahr schwarz von lauter __ Kröten Kaulquappen.So viele waren es noch nie. Da müssen ja Massen von Kröten abgelaicht haben.Ich habe Angst das durch diese Massen mein Teich zusammenbricht. Zur Zeit ist das Wasser ja noch klar aber wenn sie erst einmal größer geworden sind ahne ich nicht gutes. Hat auch schon mal einer so eine Invasion gehabt. Würde mich über eine Info freuen.
Gruß bagger


----------



## MarcusNham (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich ist voll von Kaulquappen*

Moin Bagger?
hast du Fische im Teich?
Wenn ja, nartürliche Auslese, wenn nein einfach abwarten
gruß Marcus


----------



## axel (24. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich ist voll von Kaulquappen*

Hallo Bagger 

Herzlich Willkommen:Willkommen2

Stell uns Dein Teich mal mit ein paar Fotos vor :beeten
Wie ist Dein  Vorname ?
Ich hab auch ganz viele Krötenkaulquappen . 
Die Kaulquappen fressen Algen . Das ist schon mal Klasse 
Und irgendwann verlassen die ja den Teich und dann fressen die Fliegen und Mücken usw . 
Das mit der Überzahl regelt die Natur .

Lg
axel


----------



## Silke (27. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Hilfe der Teich ist voll von Kaulquappen*

Hallo,
du brauchst dir da keine Gedanken zu machen. Entweder fressen deine Fische (falls du welche hast) sie oder die Libellenlarven, __ Käfer und sonstiges (auch Vögel) deine Kaulquappen.
Naturgemäß kommen nicht mehr als 10% überhaupt bis zum Froschstadium.
Bei mir wimmelt es auch gerade tierisch, aber ich kenne das von den letzten Jahren. Als die Froggis das Wasser verlassen haben, wurde nicht mehr viel von ihnen gesehen.


----------

